# Tananyag az orális szex



## Pufi (2004 Május 13)

Tananyag az orális szex (05.12. 10:00) 

A brit kormány hosszas vizsgálódás után arra a megállapításra jutott, hogy a nem kívánt terhességek megelőzésének a legjobb módja az orális szex, amelyet a brit iskolákban tanítani fognak. Nagy-Britanniában ugyanis a világon legnagyobb arányú a 16 éven aluli terhes lányok aránya: 2002-ben 40 ezer ilyen esetet jegyeztek fel. A nem kívánt terhességek megelőzésére, illetve számuk csökkentésére szexuális nevelőprogramokat dolgoztak ki.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 13)

cool pironkodo


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@May 12 2004, 08:07 PM
> * cool pironkodo *


 Tudtam.


----------



## Pufi (2004 Május 13)

kiegészítő maradiaknak

„Szexszel spékelt csigaszedés a Csálai erdőben
Csigaszedés közben, az aradi Csálai erdőben gerjedt be a 45 esztendős Ion Gavrila, amikor jobban szemügyre vette &raquo;kolléganőjét&laquo;, a tőle néhány méterre hajlongó Elena S.-t. A puhatestűek után matató nőt kívánatosnak találta, és szerelmi célzásokat tett neki, sőt nem átallotta szexre buzdítani a fiatalasszonyt.”


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by anonim+May 12 2004, 08:11 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (anonim @ May 12 2004, 08:11 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-csocsike_@May 12 2004, 08:07 PM
> * cool pironkodo *


Tudtam.  [/b][/quote]
En meg mindig tudok  pironkodo


----------



## lilli (2004 Május 13)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2004212440,00.html


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by csocsike+May 12 2004, 08:17 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (csocsike @ May 12 2004, 08:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En meg mindig tudok  pironkodo [/b][/quote]
tudom ...oralis.... meg megy meno 
De ! nalam az oral is... :rohog :rohog :rohog :iszunk :iszunk


----------



## lilli (2004 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by lilli_@May 12 2004, 08:22 PM
> * http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2004212440,00.html *


 _If you tell young people how to do it, they will do it — and end up increasing pregnancies_


jerry (((common sense))) jerry


----------



## anonim (2004 Május 13)

Mennyire Igaz!


----------



## Pufi (2004 Május 13)

Tudtam,hogy erre ráharaptok...    futyul futyul futyul


----------



## Boszi (2004 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by lilli+May 12 2004, 08:25 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (lilli @ May 12 2004, 08:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lilli_@May 12 2004, 08:22 PM
> * http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2004212440,00.html *


_If you tell young people how to do it, they will do it — and end up increasing pregnancies_


jerry (((common sense))) jerry [/b][/quote]
Epp ellenkezoleg, igy is ugy is csinalni fogjak (a 40,000 16 even aluli terhesseg szam magaert beszel)...legalabb legyenek jobban informalva!

Mellesleg tavol keleten mar nagyon fiatalon tanitjak a kislanyokat hogy kell banni egy ferfival es vagina gyakorlatokat is vegeztetnek veluk. De azt hiszem Garfi errol tobbet tudna hozzaszolni :lol:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 13)

Ha.Ez jo,Boszi...

De mikor mennek a fiuk is tanfolyamra,hogy megtanulják,hogy azért mert a "legjobb haver bement az alagutba",attol még egy nö nem lesz kielégitve?

Miért mindig nekünk kell esti tanfolyamra járni? Nekik miért nem kell? Van amelyik a bejáratot nem találja meg....????

I just wonder...


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 13)

> *Tudtam,hogy erre ráharaptok... *



Hát persze,ha itt provokálsz... :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 13)

> *Tananyag az orális szex, Professor Csöcsi oldala
> *



Professor csöcsi....öhm..öhm..öhm...

Ebböl is van diplomája? 

Te jo ég....én csak érettségiztem...ne kérdezd milyen tantárgyakbol...

   B)


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 13)

Az elméleti oktatás:
( belefér a szabályzatba a vizsga képe is? )


----------



## jullan (2004 Május 13)

Na,tessék...megint a nök pucérak... szivar 


a fiuk fázosak?


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 13)

Jullan, megelőztél, :meghajolo épp ezt akartam kérdezni.... :blink: :wacko:


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 13)

A vizsga képen már a pasik senem fázósak


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 13)

Hol az a kép, lássuk!


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 13)

A gyakorlati vizsga:


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 13)

Ez most komoly, hogy van ilyen iskola, ahol ilyeneket tanítanak?


----------



## Garfi (2004 Május 13)

nemtom.... de a végeredmény dramatikusan érezhető.... khm.. futyul


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 13)

meno :evil


----------



## Pufi (2004 Május 13)

csak azt tudnám a lányok miért vannak bugyiban?- ugyanis ha jól látom - bár ennyi jótól szokott romlani a látásom - a padokban még nincsennek bugyik


----------



## Pufi (2004 Május 13)

> *Bill Clinton volt amerikai elnök elkészült a visszaemlékezéseivel, a kéziratot tegnap átadta a kiadójának. Az egyszerűen csak Életem (My Life) címet viselő önéletrajzi műben Clinton 900 oldalon keresztül emlékezik vissza a pályájára. *



Ezek szerint kötve-fűzve a módszertani könyv is megjelent.


----------



## Pufi (2004 Május 13)

hideg szobor vagy, megsem értenél...


----------



## Pufi (2004 Május 13)

vegetáriánusoknak


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 13)

Nem hiába szeretem én a spárgát.... :rohog


----------



## Pufi (2004 Május 13)

A kis kiránduló


----------



## rókalány (2004 Május 13)

Szeeeegény Duli! :blink:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 13 2004, 07:20 AM
> * Szeeeegény Duli! :blink: *


 Szegény ???  

most már tudom, hogy miért olyan mosolygos


----------



## Pufi (2004 Május 13)

A tévét is kérte az aktusért

május 13. 12:21
[Havaria]

Zsarolás miatt is eljárás indult azzal a fiatal prostituálttal szemben, aki két ügyfelétől a rendes tarifa mellett egy tévét is kért az aktusért Nyírbátorban. A fiatal örömlány két középkorú férfinak tett szexuális ajánlatot a szabolcsi városban, a nyílt utcán. A két ember elfogadta az ajánlatot, ezért albérletükbe vitték a lányt, majd az aktus után kifizették neki a megbeszélt háromezer forintot. Ekkor azonban a lány - nem kis megdöbbenésükre - közölte velük, hogy mivel ő még kiskorú, feljelenti őket, ha nem adják neki a lakásban lévő tévét.
Mivel ekkorra a kérés nyomatékosítására felbukkant a lány kitartója is, a két férfi megijedt, és odaadta a készüléket, amit a lány, a kísérőjével együtt el is vitt. Utóbb azonban a sértettek úgy döntöttek, hogy mégsem hagyják annyiban a dolgot, ezért feljelentést tettek a rendőrségen. A nyomozók rövidesen elfogták a 15 éves lányt, akivel szemben zsarolás és tiltott kéjelgés, futtatója ellen pedig zsarolás és kitartottság miatt indítottak eljárást. Ugyanakkor a két férfi sem ússza meg rendőrségi felelősségrevonás nélkül, velük szemben ugyanis szabálysértési eljárást indítottak, mert tiltott helyen fogadtak el szexuális ajánlatot.


----------



## lintu (2004 Május 13)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@May 13 2004, 02:29 AM
> * A gyakorlati vizsga: *


 Jééé! Itt diplomát osztanak, vagy bárcát?


----------



## Balyusz47 (2004 Május 13)

In (kabb)Memori
Az elso sextanarnom 1 175 kg-os ven kis asszonyvolt.Hat mitmondjak kiabrandito latvanyvolt a Nemetvolgyi uti iskolaba.Tobben meg is kerdeztuk,hogy "Ha valaki volt mar novel az lemehet focizni?"de nsajnos nem engette meg. Viszont hala az istennek,hogy csak elmeleti oktato voplt ez is valami azert. :hivatalos


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 13)

Gyerekek ez natgyon tetszett  Es Duli is jol van


----------



## Spanky (2005 Február 19)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@May 13 2004, 12:30 AM
> *Ez most komoly, hogy van ilyen iskola, ahol ilyeneket tanítanak?
> [post=36126]Quoted post[/post]​*


persze,
gyere at :lol:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Február 19)

Most olvastam , hogy professzor Csocsike , szexet is tanitsz ?
Mikor vannak az oraid ? Es Hol ?


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 19)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Feb 19 2005, 10:09 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Spanky @ Feb 19 2005, 10:09 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-rókalány_@May 13 2004, 12:30 AM
> *Ez most komoly, hogy van ilyen iskola, ahol ilyeneket tanítanak?
> [post=36126]Quoted post[/post]​*


persze,
gyere at :lol:
[post=168118]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Küldöm a tananyagot! futyul futyul cool 
Csomagoljátok ki!


----------



## Cica (2005 Február 19)

Csomag kibontva )))..kosz..hat azert akar menyire is szeretem a sexet nem kellene nekem ilyen izmos pasi, van benne valami not natural....na, meg az a csont es bor no..hat ha en ferfi lennek, akkor bizony nekem fel sem alna ra ))..lehet csak dupla adag Viagraval ))


----------



## Spanky (2005 Február 19)

> _Originally posted by Rockboss+Feb 19 2005, 09:12 AM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Rockboss @ Feb 19 2005, 09:12 AM)</div><div class='quotemain'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Küldöm a tananyagot! futyul futyul cool 
Csomagoljátok ki!
[post=168123]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
na, és én marha azt hittem, hogy mar engem nem lehet meglepni  

azon rohogtem a legjobban, hogy a lanyok (kozonseg) milyen figyelemel kiserte a dolgokat


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Február 19)

en a gyakorlattal jobban tanulok... mint innen kepekbol....olvasva .. :wacko: 
csocsike nem valaszolt hol tanit ?


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Február 19)

megneztem ezt amit betettel Rocky. pironkodo 
megint tanultam valamit . pironkodo


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 19)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Feb 19 2005, 01:17 PM
> *megneztem ezt amit betettel Rocky. pironkodo
> megint tanultam valamit . pironkodo
> [post=168172]Quoted post[/post]​*


Hát! Nem pite! :rohog


----------



## rókalány (2005 Február 19)

az én gépem nem nyitja


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 19)

> _Originally posted by rókalány_@Feb 19 2005, 04:12 PM
> *az én gépem nem nyitja
> [post=168177]Quoted post[/post]​*


Tudod mit hagytál ki? cool


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Február 19)

Inkabb elmagyaraznad neki , ha mar szegeny nem tudja megnezni ..
en mondanam , de en csak most dolgozom fel a latottakat ..


----------



## Rockboss (2005 Február 20)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Feb 19 2005, 05:36 PM
> *Inkabb elmagyaraznad neki , ha mar szegeny nem tudja megnezni ..
> en mondanam , de en csak most dolgozom fel a latottakat ..
> [post=168185]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ez egy olyan döbbenet, amit nem lehet megmagyarázni. Ezt 
látni kell! :meghajolo


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 20)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Feb 19 2005, 01:17 PM
> *megneztem ezt amit betettel Rocky. pironkodo
> megint tanultam valamit . pironkodo
> [post=168172]Quoted post[/post]​*




Megnéztem :blink: Már régóta gondolkodom egy hányós szmájli reklamálásán h34r: Nem vagyok prűd, de ez kicsit sok(k) :blink: 

GabiZita, áruld el légyszi, hogy ebből mit sikerült tanulni?  Hiába néztem, nem jöttem rá :wacko: 

Ja, és nem kell messzire menni ilyen műsorért, biztos vagyok benne, hogy már itthon is van ilyen :blink:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Február 20)

hogy milyen batrak, es milyen erdeklodok es kivancsiak a kis japan nenik. :blink:


----------



## elinnen (2005 Február 20)

Tipp.

Orálisan a híres Lúdas Matyit kell kielégíteni, mert ő 3X adja vissza. ))


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2005 Február 20)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Feb 20 2005, 08:31 AM
> *hogy milyen batrak, es milyen erdeklodok es kivancsiak a kis japan nenik. :blink:
> [post=168247]Quoted post[/post]​*



Hogy nekem ez miért nem jutott eszembe? :wacko: :blink:


----------



## rókalány (2005 Február 20)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Feb 20 2005, 04:32 PM
> *Tipp.
> 
> Orálisan a híres Lúdas Matyit kell kielégíteni, mert ő 3X adja vissza. ))
> [post=168251]Quoted post[/post]​*


 :rohog :meghajolo


----------



## Ági21 (2005 Február 20)

Ezek a japánok soha nem voltak normálisak. Láttam egy dokumentum filmet a jap. szexuális aberráltságairól, ez a film ahhoz képest szüzies volt.
Képzeljétek utcai automatákból piszkos bugyikat lehet venni, meg a a titkos bordélyokban mindenféle szerepjátékos helyiség van berendezve (pl. metro, ahol iskoláslányoknak beöltözött örömlányokkal lehet szeretkezni) A legnagyobb baj az, hogy a kiskorúakkal folytatott szex Japánban nem büncselekmény....milyen lelkivilágra utalnak ezek a dolgok?? Ehhez nem tudom mit lehet még hozzáfüzni. :rossz 
Egyszer Hollandiában jártam egy úgynevezett szexszínházban. Meghívtak buliból, nem magamtól mentem. Egy nagyon színes show volt, jó zenével, fényeffektekkel, különbözö vicces , jópofa dolgokkal, mint pl. férfisztriptíz. A végén aztán mindenféle selyembe bugyolálva egy párocska szeretkezett is- vagy nem- mindenesetre sokat nem lehetett látni, mint inkább sejteni, meg hallani. Azt azért nem mondhatnám hogy undorító volt, talán emiatt, de azért akkor egy kissé le voltam döbbenve....


----------



## szmess (2009 Május 20)

Hát nem tudom, nálunk a védőnő azt mondta, hogy a testen vannak üregek, és mindegyiknek megvan a saját funkciója...


----------



## scuderiaferrrari (2009 Május 20)

Tudnak a japánok is, és a britek is...de orális szex mint tananyag...


----------



## kikuska22 (2009 Június 25)

erdekes, pont tegnap neztem a TV-ben egy szlovak musorban, es itt is a psychologus no az oralis sexet ajnlotta, de felhivta a figyelmet arra is, hogy nem ved 100% - an az AIDS es a nemi betegsegek elol.
Hat en el tudom kepzelni, hogy amikor kozepiskolaba jartam lett volna ilyen tantargy. Megneznek egy ilyen orat, hogy a tanar hogyan birkozik meg vele


----------



## Santiago (2009 November 16)

Az a lényeg az orális szexben, hogy szájjal kell csinálni! :-D


----------



## rychardo (2012 Június 10)

Gondolom hogy szemléltetéssel egybekötött órán többet el lehetett volna sajátítani.


----------



## AKN (2012 Június 10)

Lehet ilyen órán gyakorlatot is szerezni vagy csak elméletet oktatnak?


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

Mekkora hülyeség inkább a megelőzést és a felvilágosítást kenne tanítani


----------

